# The Karate Master



## Nanalo74 (Jan 15, 2006)

Don't know if this has been posted already, but I'd thought I'd share it.

http://www.funmansion.com/html/Karate-Master.html

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yea it has been posted but what a great pic. I just can't seem to get enough of this kind of humor.
Terry


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 16, 2006)

Still funny no matter how many times you see it.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey where did you get that vid of my last testing?  lol  Talk about bad breath!


----------



## Swordlady (Jan 16, 2006)

I must've missed this one when it was posted before.  Funny stuff, like the Matrix Ping-Pong.


----------

